# Books / first hire



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

First off, welcome aboard! I would get the illustrated code books that apply to your area (CEC, etc) and start there. I'm sure a few Canadians will be along shortly to offer their advice.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

Fire said:


> Hey guys. So currently in a full time fire fighter in Ontario through the Canadian forces, I don't want to go into detail about why I want a career change so I'll skip that.
> 
> I'm having problems when employers see my resume saying "why would you not want to be a fire fighter" or they think ill do a couple years and quit and go back to city fire fighting.
> 
> Second, I'm looking for some books that'll give me a leg up on knowledge of a first year apprenticeship - im done my online courses for now so I would like to start studying


Just tell them that you prefer to start fires than fight them.


----------

